# The Part You Died/Got Frustrated the Most in Any Game



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 13, 2008)

Alright men.Now we all are mortals,so eventually get clobbered a lot in all the games.This idea just struck me when I was playing God Of War today & almost tore my hair off at certain point.So please list all your experiences in any games where you have been killed/been pissed off/been extremely frustrated the most.

I'll start with the current game which I am playing God Of War.Was almost about to kill my PS2.It was during a certain stage in Challenge of Atlas when I had to cross some rope area & those dreaded undead warriors would keep coming in from both directions.One of them always managed to grab my leg & pull me down to instant death.The trick to fend them off is to perform a constant analog shake combo but this is what I was not very good & got killed each time.Took me an hour & a half to pass it. 

Well that was me now fire away guys.


----------



## ancientrites (Apr 13, 2008)

nice topic i was really pissed in the game gta3 ,i dont remeber the stage it goes like this you will have to drive the van,touch every magazine on the road,later in portland kill the man all this in 2 minutes.
   i know many of you have done it first attempt.i took nearly 15 attempts.


----------



## Faun (Apr 13, 2008)

Aladdin - The Jinnie stage


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 13, 2008)

The big jump in mario.I guess it was in 8-2.


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 13, 2008)

Gears of War - Last Level (Pale Horse) on Insane difficulty.


----------



## hullap (Apr 13, 2008)

we'll it happend once is Sims 2 pets
my char. fell down the treadmill then suddenly he fainted,
then when the doctor came and threw water at him he woke up and started running on the treadmill, then he fell, fainted........and this kept on looping for as long as i remember
i almost broke my remote apart


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 13, 2008)

Third Eye said:


> Gears of War - Last Level (Pale Horse) on Insane difficulty.


it was pretty easy on hardcore.


----------



## karnivore (Apr 13, 2008)

GTA - Vice City: forgot the name of the level. It's where you have to destroy a building by placing 5 or 6 dynamites inside a building with the aide of a RV. 

Same game, where you had to bomb a bunch of goons on motorboat, with the aide of RV.

Since i played on a laptop, without a mouse, controlling RV was a pain in the a$$.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 13, 2008)

Vice city- The Driver mission where you have to race um.Hilary maybe ?


----------



## hullap (Apr 13, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> Vice city- The Driver mission where you have to race um.Hilary maybe ?


Dude that was UBER easy


----------



## prasad_den (Apr 13, 2008)

hullap said:


> we'll it happend once is Sims 2 pets
> my char. fell down the treadmill then suddenly he fainted,
> then when the doctor came and threw water at him he woke up and started running on the treadmill, then he fell, fainted........and this kept on looping for as long as i remember
> i almost broke my remote apart


That one sounds funnyyy....


----------



## Faun (Apr 13, 2008)

Kleer planet in Serious Sam 2


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 13, 2008)

this was years ago 

in the original halflife when we had to kill that BIG tentacled monster using a combo of oxy+fuel gigantic flame torch lol  I coudn't easily distract that blind monster and got killed most of the time   then read a walk through where it was suggested to throw grenades in the opposite direction to distract it 

after those good times I have not completed many games  plain old CS whenever got time 

and a LOT of times in Trackmania Nations  

_


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 13, 2008)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> it was pretty easy on hardcore.



You completed it on Insane?


----------



## s18000rpm (Apr 13, 2008)

some stages in God of War  II 
most hated lvl in GoW2 - Crossing of the Lowlands - here we've to use  grappling points & swing frm one pillar to another.

2. The Phoenix Chamber - here we've to fly over molten lava 
3. Entrance to the Underground - those skeletons were a big mess 

GTR2 -
whenevr lapping a car, the AI wud'nt let me go easily , but when i'm being lapped (in quali, openning lap), i'm given blue flag

GTA SA - "Cesar Vialpando" mission

many more


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 13, 2008)

Third Eye said:


> You completed it on Insane?


No


----------



## magneticme200 (Apr 13, 2008)

im stuck in manhunt2 ..!!
if nebdy has the same game pls let me knw so tht i can pst my query...!


----------



## jasku (Apr 14, 2008)

There are many, but dont think can remem, a couple that come to mind are:

1) Mafia- there is this race wer u have come first! pretty tough!
2) SOF- last stage..you have get rid of a huge monster, with its assistants pestering u all the time. not sure if it was tuff?!!


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 14, 2008)

Prince Of Persia Warrior Within ( pc )
Jab "Dhaka" piche padta hai... *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/42.gif

kya mast game thi...*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/77.gif *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/41.gif


----------



## Faun (Apr 14, 2008)

Dahaka chase was easy man  The ending traps (falling ledges and bridges) were a bit of turn off. And those exploding dogs.

I really got pissed at the fight with the two brothers in the two thrones. But finally manages to defeat them.



jasku said:


> 1) Mafia- there is this race wer u have come first! pretty tough!



just enable the damage setting and drive safely in no more than 3 tries u will be the winner.

Actually in my case many of the racers got trashed (cuz damage was on) and i was the lone survivor


----------



## jasku (Apr 14, 2008)

T159 said:


> just enable the damage setting and drive safely in no more than 3 tries u will be the winner.
> 
> Actually in my case many of the racers got trashed (cuz damage was on) and i was the lone survivor



lol..try it without that settin and temme how u do?!!


----------



## Faun (Apr 14, 2008)

jasku said:


> lol..try it without that settin and temme how u do?!!


that would be unrealistic, without damage


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 14, 2008)

Jack Krauser in Resident Evil 4.


----------



## iMav (Apr 14, 2008)

max payne 1 the stupid maze between each stage it was such a headache


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 14, 2008)

I think everyone would make fun of me for this. But Im a chess freak and I game with the program Chessmaster. In there there are personalities coded in and one is V. Anand. Out of 281 games I have got 276 defeats 5 draws. Not a single win. Usually the game ends with me being decimated but every once in a  while I get an advantage and somehow make a draw.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Apr 14, 2008)

I wont make make fun, my friend and me had a bet on how many games one could draw against Chessmaster himself(highest rating) in a rated game. We used to play and play, we got our chess skills improved drastically due to that. I won the bet by *cough* *cough* discovering a yet-to-be-made public glitch. That worked since Chessmaster 6 which was the first I played, to the latest Chessmaster XI. Still havent been fixed yet


----------



## amitash (Apr 14, 2008)

mine has to be in GTA SA the part of the flying school i just couldnt gain altitude to get past the first ring...but then i found out tat i had forgotten to lower the landing gear...silly mistake but i got it eventually


----------



## teknoPhobia (Apr 19, 2008)

NFS Pro Sreet PSP, one race that you have to win with a camaro concept to get the Pagani Zonda, still haven't managed to win


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 19, 2008)

General RAAM in Gears of War.Took me 5 days to take him out.


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 19, 2008)

^Difficulty?
Hardcore or Insane?


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 19, 2008)

Normal.


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 19, 2008)

His name is RAAM but he looks like RAVAN.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 19, 2008)

Third Eye said:


> His name is RAAM but he looks like RAVAN.


 Stop watching all those lame mythological serials.As if their directors saw Ravan
I got to accept though RAAM has a kick ass name


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 19, 2008)

^ 

I don't watch serials. I am just saying.

And You better stop watching lame football.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 19, 2008)

Third Eye said:


> And You better stop watching lame football.


----------



## Faun (Apr 19, 2008)

^^lol...


----------



## krazzy (Apr 19, 2008)

Great thread. Here's my list:
God of War- Fight with the three-headed Hydra. I spent days trying to complete that. Then I read Gamespot's guide and realised I was doing it wrong.

God of War2- the fight with the 3 headed Dog.

Devil May Cry 3- the whole game is insanely difficult. The final boss battle will make your thumbs bleed.

Tomb raider legend- the underground sea monster level where one has to shoot the bells to kill the beast. Took some time to figure out and a lot of time to actually beat the thing.

shadow of the colossus- some of the colossus were a real head scratcher. The last one was a complete pain in the ass.

Black-last level. Another ass-kicker. Enormous length, tonnes of bad guys and no way to save the game mid-way (you have to play it start to finish).

Carbon- last race against the Audi R8.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 20, 2008)

hullap said:


> we'll it happend once is Sims 2 pets
> my char. fell down the treadmill then suddenly he fainted,
> then when the doctor came and threw water at him he woke up and started running on the treadmill, then he fell, fainted........and this kept on looping for as long as i remember
> i almost broke my remote apart


LOL!tu sims 2 khelta hai??noob gamer!!


----------



## gaurav_indian (Apr 20, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> LOL!tu sims 2 khelta hai??noob gamer!!



haan tere se toh acha hai PS3 aur xbox leke janaab uspe Tetris khelte hai


----------



## kato (Apr 20, 2008)

The worst I was stuck in any game was Max Payne I was stuck in that first maze level for atleast an year.
Then the recent game I was stuck in was Devil May Cry 3 but I just play it again after 3 months and I just somehow clear it.


----------



## Faun (Apr 20, 2008)

Vietcong the underground labyrinth, lol I was stuck and the traps were deadly


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 20, 2008)

gaurav_indian said:


> haan tere se toh acha hai PS3 aur xbox leke janaab uspe Tetris khelte hai


PS3??kab kaha??tumne gift kiya kya??
Xbox 360-i screwed it up badly.
PC gaming only,assassins's creed nowadays


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Apr 20, 2008)

jasku said:


> 1) Mafia- there is this race wer u have come first! pretty tough!


+1


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 20, 2008)

krazzy said:


> God of War- Fight with the three-headed Hydra. I spent days trying to complete that. Then I read Gamespot's guide and realised I was doing it wrong.


Was it with the last Hydra head? I almost gave up on it thinking the DVD was glitched.As no matter what I did the Hydra would just break free when it came to press "O" repeatedly.Later after much research I learnt it was not a glitch & we had to be extremely fast on it.My trick was to keep the controller down at that part & keep pressing the circle button only with my middle finger & that did the trick.


----------



## krazzy (Apr 20, 2008)

^^ Its the big, daddy hydra, the one who ate the ship captain. One with two small green heads and one big brown head. 

Btw I use the same technique for rapid key pressing. I keep the controller in my left hand and with the right index finger jam the O button. Same thing I did in POP:WW in the battles with Shahdee where one has to continue pushing button to throw her away.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 20, 2008)

There was this other part in Resident Evil 4 which I remember when I had to solve some puzzle.It was when we assume the role of Ashley & need to open some door by rearranging a puzzle.The darn thing almost made me tear my hair apart.


----------



## krazzy (Apr 20, 2008)

Yeah I know that one. I tried a couple of times, gave up and then used Gamespot's guide.


----------



## The Conqueror (Apr 20, 2008)

iMav said:


> max payne 1 the stupid maze between each stage it was such a headache


For that u can do parental contol (i dont remember exact) it will replace blood with some pipe like lines so that u can walk easily


----------



## Faun (Apr 20, 2008)

The room just before u enter the underground prison in silent hill 2


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 21, 2008)

LOK:Soul Reaver 2

the Fire Forge level...when i have 2 ignite a couldron....the room is filled with 
blood & has 2 fiy using the air updraft (three)..it took me abt 35mins 2 cross dat....meanwhile i was giving galis 2 this coz i was failing 2 do so...
...teri maa ki.....(i didnt used the last word...only these words)


----------



## hullap (Apr 22, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Xbox 360-i screwed it up badly.


ab xbox pe iAKTOS daalega toh yehi hoga naa! *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/03a.gif


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 22, 2008)

^^ lol


----------



## fun2sh (Apr 25, 2008)

one time i was playin tomb raider 4 and one of my friend just made Lara to jump in a large pit and as she was fallin down to die, my stupid friend saved the game at that precise moment.i was like  had to play whole level again. 

but i really get pissed wen i am killed in a row by stupid computer bots in DOTA.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 25, 2008)

fun2sh said:


> but i really get pissed wen i am killed in a row by stupid computer bots in *DOTA*.



Hey wats DOTA 

Is is "*D*efence *O*f *T*he *A*ncients"  similar 2 warcraft III


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 25, 2008)

Everytime I die in CS, I hate it.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 25, 2008)

Far Cry.Most of it's levels after the aliens start coming are unbearable.I had to use unlimited ammo & weapons cheat for it.


----------



## fun2sh (Apr 25, 2008)

@karan 

yep DOTA is wat u said. very interstin game requirin use of ur brain at the right time! try it.


----------



## Faun (Apr 25, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> Far Cry.Most of it's levels after the aliens start coming are unbearable.I had to use unlimited ammo & weapons cheat for it.


yeah the chimp pounces were unbearable to the respect of a FPS fan.

Rofl...one swipe and chimp gets ur banana. I lost interest at those levels, i was more thinking abt serious sam and his mighty guns to stone the chimps.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 25, 2008)

^Oh Yeah! I got frustrated on a lot of points.Mainly due to the lack of ammo & the AI was very tactical for humans as they would just hide between trees & try run away once a grenade was flung towards them.It was very tough at times & the health bar was another concern.Dunno what good the armor was for as it would get depleted within no time.Unlike Crysis which was a bit easier as it had the health renewal system & cloak mode to bypass some unwanted fights,Far Cry seemed very difficulty.


----------



## nvidia (Apr 25, 2008)

Playing some levels in Assassins creed in Russian... It was horrible...


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 25, 2008)

hullap said:


> ab xbox pe iAKTOS daalega toh yehi hoga naa! *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/03a.gif


WTF!!
how could one install hackintosh on X360??Tu hi bata?


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Apr 25, 2008)

Hero's Cave in Legend Of Zelda - Oracle of Ages while in a Linked Game from Oracle of Seasons. That is the most frustrating dungeon ever. I remember a FAQ about the dungeon saying "This dungeon will make you want to throw your gameboy against the wall"


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 25, 2008)

^Woah! Now that's something.Are these Zelda games difficult? I mean in general.


----------



## lywyre (Apr 25, 2008)

Dave - Level 8 !


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Apr 26, 2008)

Well, like all games, Zelda games start easy and become harder as the game progresses. But the dungeon I was talking about is a special level you get when you input a password. It has a special treasure at the end(Power Ring - Level 3) and so its quite difficult.


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Apr 26, 2008)

3rd Race v/s Ronnie ( Blacklist No. 3 )  In NFS Most Wanted !


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Apr 26, 2008)

4 race with Razor in NFS:MW


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 27, 2008)

Phew! Finally completed God Of War.Those Kratos clones almost ripped me off bigtime.Far more times then Ares even did.Now have to start off with GOW 2 & have already defeated Colossus of Rhodes.By the looks of it,it doesn't seem as difficult as GOW.But might just have to wait I guess.


----------



## krazzy (Apr 27, 2008)

^^ The beginning is easy. It gets difficult later on. The ending however is left hanging and we'll have to wait for GOW3 to find out what happens.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 27, 2008)

Which is a PS3 exclusive.Why oh Why?


----------



## krazzy (Apr 27, 2008)

^^ Hope they come up with a PS2 version too.


----------



## quan chi (Apr 27, 2008)

*-10 for ps3 as it dosent support ps2 games.*


----------



## krazzy (Apr 27, 2008)

^^ I think the 60 gb version has support for PS2 games.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 27, 2008)

The last level of Spiderman 3 when we had to kill sandman with new goblin and venom with spiderman.It took me an hour to complete that last level


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Apr 27, 2008)

I have only beat AOE 2 conquerors 1v7 Hardest Arabia once. Its not easy.


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Apr 28, 2008)

the final boss in gears of war ( ram) on insane difficulty , it took me about errr... 4 days !! to beat him .


----------

